# Supraglottoplasty



## evonp

I have a surgeon who is doing a Supraglottoplasty using a CO2 laser on a 2 month old. He is doing this because of Laryngomalacia. I need to know what code to use for this surgery on a pediatric patient. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eblanken

I use 31588 for the laser supraglottaplasty. This is the code we were directed to use by the AMA.


----------



## braja002@yahoo.com

*ENT Coding*

when laryngoscopy, Bronchoscopy and supraglottoplasty are performed what cpt codes would be appropriate to code?  Is CPT 31588 appropriate for these procedures ?


----------



## sudhakaraa

*cpt code for supraglottoplasty by laser using microlaryngoscopy*

Which CPT we can use for Supraglottoplasty by laser using microlaryngoscopy?


----------

